
The Story of Humans and Neanderthals in Europe Is Being Rewritten - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/07/apidima-greek-skull-oldest-human-fossil-outside-africa/593563/
======
dang
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20410756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20410756).

------
ajna91
Is it just me, or does the field or human history seem have it's story
"rewritten" every few months?

Can an expert chime in on whether this is a false narrative produced by the
media or an actual happening?

~~~
ycombonator
Make me doubt the term “Settled Science”

~~~
dboreham
This isn't really science.

~~~
dredmorbius
Why not?

------
imtringued
in Rust?

